# River Bass Smaller Than Lake Bass? You Judge!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The rule of thumb says bass in river systems don't get as big as bass in lakes.
Well, here's a couple of good fish caught about a mile down river from the dam of my favorite lake, which is locally famous for its fat bass!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ain't it amazing what Zoom's Ultravibe Speedcraw can do?


----------

